# Dbol - White Round Pills No Markings, Picture Added.



## rush786 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Guys, Can someone tell me if these are real Dbol pills, Like i stated above these are..

White Cicle pills with No markings on them.

thanks.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah iv used em, they are defo some potent gear made me properly bloated like any dbol!

had a few other lads use them, one of them grew really well! other one didnt like em as gave him stomach aches.


----------



## rush786 (Jan 18, 2012)

So these are not fake?



tprice said:


> yeah iv used em, they are defo some potent gear made me properly bloated like any dbol!
> 
> had a few other lads use them, one of them grew really well! other one didnt like em as gave him stomach aches.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

defo not fake mate i had all the sides that i get from dbol

but had to stop using them as to bloated


----------



## rush786 (Jan 18, 2012)

thank you so much guys, as i have done research on them an found mix opinion saying they are real or not to sure, so i decided to make my own post, First Day of taking them is today, i am taking 3 a day took the first shot at 9am (UK Time) feel good to be honest


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

will prob take 2 weeks to notice anything (of you are like me)

hope you dont get the bloat i did, as it kills apetite. hopefully youll make some good gains.


----------



## rush786 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah lol I am 10stones at the moment and turn 20 in 2months, been going gym for 6months now made some good gains "naturally" but Im giving this ago to gain mass and muscle fast. (For Summer) 



tprice said:


> will prob take 2 weeks to notice anything (of you are like me)
> 
> hope you dont get the bloat i did, as it kills apetite. hopefully youll make some good gains.


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive got the exact same ones here, they are ver small, infact half the size of PC dbol, I used them for 3 weeks with no gains at all infact I think they are complete [email protected]! I started my course on PC dbol yesterday and I can tell already that PC dbol are alot better.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

^^^^^ pro chem whore


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

its weird how some people dont get anything from BN and others love it, cant help but think its either expecting too much or a mental thing


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

apart from that most ugl labs sell all there orals white and unmarked, the 1s iv seen anyway lol


----------



## rush786 (Jan 18, 2012)

what do u mean pal?



jake87 said:


> its weird how some people dont get anything from BN and others love it, cant help but think its either expecting too much or a mental thing


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

he means people like me, dont gain anything

yet some of the lads that i know using it gained very well.


----------



## rush786 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh right :\ hope i do lol



tprice said:


> he means people like me, dont gain anything
> 
> yet some of the lads that i know using it gained very well.


----------



## STAN. (Mar 31, 2012)

there are bunk :blowme:


----------



## xlabdbol (May 13, 2013)

i got same from xlab , small white rounded are they fake?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Isn't body nutrition proper sh!te?


----------



## xlabdbol (May 13, 2013)

it's made by xlab in europe, same pills like body nutrition... are they fake or?


----------



## xlabdbol (May 13, 2013)

they are like this http://imageshack.us/a/img23/6863/picture6tz.jpg


----------

